# anyone up for some night-time carping.....?



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Tonight(6/20/04)??

Im thinking of hitting either Alum or Griggs around 8pm, if anyones interested, drop me a PM and we'll work out the spot to meet.

Scott


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Scott, I would love to come and join you..However since this is my aniversery I think I would be shot if I even mention the word fishing!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Happy Ann. to you guys...and yes i think this would be a non-fishing day.......unless SHE wanted to go with you, lol.

Scott


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Just got back from Alum...and a few other guys fished there all night last night. In the couple of hours i fished i landed a fat 9 lb common and had another screaming run. Heard there were a few nice ones caught last night but fishing slowed by morning. Haven't been to Griggs in about two months...so i can't comment on that one. Good luck wherever you go and be sure to let us know how you do.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

THANKS for the update/report.....i sent ya a PM.

Scott


----------



## cypry (Jun 14, 2004)

yeah , me and carpless fished sat night with ak coming along during darkness to get his rods out for a few hours. pretty good fishing , i think carpless and i both had around 7 or 8 fish each, biggest 19lb 6oz , another of 15lb 8oz and an awesome looking scaley mirror of 14lb . enjoyed a free fireworks display and more boats than the battle of waterloo but very enjoyable time none the less. 

what worried me was that i caught a fish with 2 other hook marks in it's mouth . one was very fresh probably caught be carpless during the night and one from i'm guessing about a week old. i'm kinda worried that we are starting to catch a lot of the same fish over again and i may have to look into fishing other areas and hopfully new and bigger fish.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like you guys had a goodtime. I saw the pic. of your mirror...CONGRATS, very nice looking carp.

I have been fishing by the boat ramp and doing pretty good, met up with AK last night, i also had both my boys with me. They passed out around 11pm and i fished with AK til around 3am. I got some nice mid & upper teen carp along with a handful of channel cats. 
I have only fished the "point" one time(fished where CW was by the tree) and then moved to the ramp after sunset. The only problem with the "point" area is the rocks..which of course have zebra mussels on them. Not a good thing for a method feeder angler like myself. Plus i only run 12 lb test main lines, so i stand no chance against those sharp mussels.

Hope to meet up with some of you guys soon, i think AK and I are going to hit Hoover Tues. night for a change of pace and to try new waters, drop me a PM if any of you guys want to meet up with us there.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i went back to cash in on my spot i set up last night..the biggest one of the bunch was 22 and a half pounds.. came around sunrise.. the cats moved in and i was waiting patiently for them to get on outta there..they finally did around 5.30 AM and the carp moved in..those lil' mayflies lookalike bugs was killin me..i know i have about a hundred of them in my van right now..pesky suckers..  
let me know whats up with tuesday...
craig....no worries my friend..new fish should be moving in sooon..i can smell it..  and i'll send you and post that picture of the mirra.. its the biggest mirror i seen outta that lake so far...and she's a beauty..


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

hey sprout.if you're gonna be at hoover tomorrow,let me know where you'll be.i'll be fishing there in the evening out of red bank.maybe when i get done,i'll stop and toss some corn with you.


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

RiverRat said:


> Sounds like you guys had a goodtime. I saw the pic. of your mirror...CONGRATS, very nice looking carp.
> 
> I have been fishing by the boat ramp and doing pretty good, met up with AK last night, i also had both my boys with me. They passed out around 11pm and i fished with AK til around 3am. I got some nice mid & upper teen carp along with a handful of channel cats.
> I have only fished the "point" one time(fished where CW was by the tree) and then moved to the ramp after sunset. The only problem with the "point" area is the rocks..which of course have zebra mussels on them. Not a good thing for a method feeder angler like myself. Plus i only run 12 lb test main lines, so i stand no chance against those sharp mussels.
> ...


After I get some Pickeld eggs going and clean the house I may meet you guys up there. Where are you planning on fishing Hoover, I have been eyeing the OxBow Ramp area of it, but the Duck Pond should also produce. I imagine bread fished on the bottom at the Duck Pond would be killer, Oxbow looks real carpy but I have never had much luck there. I will give AK a call later today to see what is up, I really like Hoover and its gotta have some huge fish in it.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

I know nothing about spots on Hoover, as im just getting into this "lake" carp angling.
So if AK doesnt already have a spot in mind, we'll hook up mid afternoon and scout out some spots.

Im kind of getting used to lakes now, biggest draw back to me is the numbers & size runs a lot less than rivers. I hate setting for hours sometimes between runs..geez!
On the river i can draw fish from a long way & lots of them too. Guess ya got to take the good with the bad.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Scott, I hear ya on the lake fishing..I have fished lakes more this year than I have in the past 10 years...For me it just does not hold the excitment as river fishing does..But with all the rain we have had the past 3-4 years we aint got much choice


----------



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

I fished hoover before I went out of state for a couple of weeks. I don't remember the exact area I was fishing but there was a ramp there and it was on the east side of the lake. I would have to look at a map again to see where I was. Any way I fished for a couple of hours. I did not land anything but had a huge run like frieght train. I hooked into the fish and quickly broke my line. I saw some extremely large fish there jumping out of the water. 20lbs plus more than likely closer to 30lbs. Are there buffalo in there? I kind of think that some of them could have been buffalo. I am not sure because none were jumping near me. Good luck fishing up there. They are there. 

P.s. Where is the duck pond? I have heard it mentioned before but have never seen it.

marc


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats the only reason im fishing them lakes now..if not i would'nt be fishing...just waiting on mid-summer/fall fishing.

Yea once(if) the rivers get normal and the rains stop...i'll be on the river for sure over the lakes...WAY more action for me!!

Scott


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Marc,
Yea Hoover has LARGE buffalo's in there...state record of 40-50 lbs(cant remember the exact weight) was taken from there.
There are buffalos in most of our Res. like Griggs and O'Shy. The Scioto river is full of them, but its hard to target them(for me anyways) in these lakes.
Not sure where we are going yet...still trying to get through to AK's cell phone, i was outside when he called and left a message on my answering machine...but ive called him like 15 times and his phones ringing busy..geez!...lol

scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

yeah..i woke up and the hell broke loose..everybody been callin me today wanting stuff..busy busy..i'm free now though..


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

marc,sounds you were fishing the twin bridges area.that's the only ramp on the east side,and it should be a good area for carp.there's a long point that goes out on the right side,and slopes into 18-20 fow.the two coves should be good.i've seen plenty of carp in that area.they like to spawn back in the backs of those two small coves.


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

The Duck Pond is up by the dam, I have never fished it before, but it does kind of look like a pond even though it is connected to the main lake.

Oxbow is another promising area, basically you take the Sunbury road going north. 

Once you pass the Red Bank access point keep on the lookout for a Left hand turn (it is before the bridge). I forget the name of this road it might be Africa but I am not sure, a lot of cars turn down here it will take you to Alum creek. 

Then keep an eye out of the next right (not a driveway but an actual road).

The keep an eye out for the next right after that one, it will be Oxbow road.

There will be a no outlet sign there but just ignore it and turn back there. There is a ramp back there, plus the road goes through a section where you will have coves off of the lake on both sides of you for awhile. Looks very carpy, I see a lot of guys catfishing down there. This spot is more on the North end of the lake then other launch ramps on Sunbury road.

This lake has big buffalo in it, the state record for both line and bow come fromthis lake, and pretty recently too. I normally fish for other species here but I have tried for carp twice in the boat during down time. I hooked up both times, on one it spit the hook didn't feel large, the other I couldn't turn and it snapped my line, I wasn't prepared for something like that.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

well...i'm already lost just reading the directions..LOL..i got the map with me, and will use it to check out the lake..
miso..u comin out??


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

here it is in simple text to get to Oxbow

North on Sunbury
Left on Big Walnut (Not Africa sorry)
Right on Tissic
Right on Oxbow

Big Walnut is the only major road between the Red bank access and the Bridge.

Tissic is the first main road you can make a right on the same for Oxbow.


----------



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

twin bridges is the area that I was fishing. I saw quite a few moving but they were further away than I could cast.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

heres cypry(carp king craig) with the biggest mirror out of alum(biggest that i know of) .. nice one craig..


----------

